# ISO Chinese Orange Chicken



## stinemates (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am ooking for an Orange Chicken recipe. It seems most of them I find don't lead you to have the 'crunchyness' that I am so used to when I get Sweet and Sour or Orange chicken out. Can anyone help me or point me in a good direction?

Thanks!


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Stinemates,

You may want to try this Lemon Chicken Recipe I posted ages ago.  Just substitute orange for the lemon components.  I suggest you omit the ginger as it overpowers the other flavors.  Tell me if this is close to what you're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## stinemates (Jan 1, 2007)

so it looks like the key is to dredge... will try. Thanks


----------



## letscook (Jan 1, 2007)

I love Applebees crispy orange chicken.
I found this on the web
Applebee's Crispy Orange Chicken Bowl Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Caine (Jan 1, 2007)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]2 pounds chicken thighs without skin, meat only
1 egg
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
White pepper
1 tablespoon oil
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup flour
Oil for frying (as needed)
1 tablespoon minced ginger root
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 dash crushed hot red chilies
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1 tablespoon rice wine
1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon sesame oil 

Orange Chicken Sauce:
1-1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1-1/2 tablespoons water
5 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons white vinegar
1 tablespoon cornstarch to finish sauce 

Cut chicken pieces into 2" squares and place in large bowl. Stir in egg, salt, pepper and 1 tablespoon oil and mix well. Stir cornstarch and flour together. Add chicken pieces, stirring to coat. 

Heat oil for deep-frying in wok or deep-fryer to 375°F. Add chicken pieces, small batch at time, and fry 3 to 4 minutes or until golden and crisp. (Do not overcook or chicken will be tough.) Remove chicken from oil with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Set aside. 

Clean wok and heat 15 seconds over high heat. Add 1 tablespoon oil. Add ginger and garlic and stir-fry until fragrant. Add and stir-fry crushed chilies and green onions. Add rice wine and stir 3 seconds. Add Orange Sauce and bring to boil. Add cooked chicken, stirring until well mixed. 

Stir water into remaining 1 tablespoon cornstarch until smooth. 
Add to chicken and heat until sauce is thickened. Stir in 1 tablespoon oil and sesame oil. Serve at once. You may want to add grated zest of 1 orange to the sauce for flavor. 
[/FONT]


----------



## stinemates (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks !! I took a look at that and they seem to dredge it in egg. Now I need to try both methods!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 2, 2007)

These recipes sound phenomenal!! I have to try it 
Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 2, 2007)

_I learned a little trick years ago and it works like a charm. If you want crispy or crunchy food, use cornstarch instead of flour to dredge after dipping in egg or buttermilk. I tried this with eggplant slices and now they come out crispy instead of soggy. You have to be sure not to keep the heat at low because whatever you cook will soak up a lot of oil. Try the cornstarch method, this is what they use in Chinese restaurants. _

_click: A Day in the Life of this Drama Queen_


----------



## stinemates (Jan 2, 2007)

Ohhh I will try that today, ASAP. [=


----------

